# Remap or Not



## Jez1in (Aug 1, 2009)

Help
I have now owned my UK GTR/Ult Silver for almost 13 months, only managed to do 3000miles, always working to much, just off for its 12 month service soon, I am still tempted to go for access port stage 2, I already have Y pipe fitted, my issue is, is the upgrade a big enough jump in performance to compensate losing my warranty, and probably impact on resale value also, I aim to keep the GTR for another couple of years, looking at last years Fighting Torque figures against the Standard GTR(Barry Liversedge) and upgraded David Yu's car there does not seem a dramatic difference and some youtube clips(search-"Nissan GT-R Cobb vs GT-R stock" )seems only marginal difference, like for example having a Ford Cossie chip upgrade or RS Turbo Escort upgrade, these were a dramatic performance change, dead slow standard I thought thinking back to them old days, would appreciate your thoughts on this, timed my car roughly already does 0-100 in 7.51sec (2 passengers incl driver) so would want to hopefully knock a second off that
Best regards
Jez


----------



## Kurgan (Jan 13, 2010)

I had stage 1 map with Y-pipe, then moved to custom map (still with only Y-pipe). 
So i can compare these 3, stock, stage 1 and custom map. 

To answer your question, yes getting ANY AP map is worth it.

The point if you should or not is actually how you drive. 

To me the best thing about the AP map was that it gave so much more power on lower revs, instead of giving any powerpeaks at high revs like most "chips" do. 

Also moving from standard map to custom made (by Ben @ GTC) helped even more. I put that stock map on just to feel the difference, and it IS there.

Unless you drive your car like a Prius owner then map, any of them, is worth it.

And in your case, with so little milage and anyways keeping the car for the length of its "natural" warranty time, i say get the map!


----------



## Jez1in (Aug 1, 2009)

Many thanks for your advice, any other opinions are welcome, my driving style is fast and safe(hopefully) rears tyres will last about 5,000miles, may give some idea, I do not like to hang about. But want to keep my license.


----------



## Kurgan (Jan 13, 2010)

Well Jez, i think we drive the same way then 

I dont care about the power that is only available if you rev your engine to the limit, i think what makes car a great one is that you have most of the power available all the time, and IMO remapping greatly helps there.

GTR is awesome a stock, but really gets much better so easily as getting Cobb AP map. Its cheap and safe, apart from that possibly warranty issue.

And getting that custom map is even cheaper, if you compare. 

Maybe you can get in touch with someone who has remapped car and try it and then make up your mind if you dont trust all those ppl here who thinks like i do 

Atlest you can do it, i was the first one here in Finland who remapped and still dont know many who have. Well, 15 cars sold totally aint a lot


----------



## Jaw_F430 (Apr 14, 2009)

Jez1in said:


> timed my car roughly already does 0-100 in 7.51sec (2 passengers incl driver) so would want to hopefully knock a second off that
> Best regards
> Jez


I think remapped ones do 0-100 in ~6.9sec

Or 1/4 mile of 11.0 opposed to 11.8 stock


----------



## Come on Geoff (Sep 13, 2009)

i went from Y-pipe & AP standard stage 1 tune, to Y-pipe & AP custom tune from Ben. The difference IMHO is simply night & day. Get your self along to a meet & blag a ride.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Come on Geoff said:


> i went from Y-pipe & AP standard stage 1 tune, to Y-pipe & AP custom tune from Ben. The difference IMHO is simply night & day. Get your self along to a meet & blag a ride.


are you going dragging on sat Geoff ? Believe Alex is going


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

Come on Geoff said:


> i went from Y-pipe & AP standard stage 1 tune, to Y-pipe & AP custom tune from Ben. The difference IMHO is simply night & day.


+1 Went from standard (exactly 2000 km) to open midpipe + stage 2 and after that to GTC custom tune. The car is not only a lot faster, it's also a lot easier and better to drive. Big benefit of GTC custom tune is the fantastic service Ben and John give. Really worth every penny and more!!!:clap:


----------



## Jez1in (Aug 1, 2009)

*Cheers*



tomgtr said:


> +1 Went from standard (exactly 2000 km) to open midpipe + stage 2 and after that to GTC custom tune. The car is not only a lot faster, it's also a lot easier and better to drive. Big benefit of GTC custom tune is the fantastic service Ben and John give. Really worth every penny and more!!!:clap:


Many thanks for the replys,
Kind regards
Jez


----------



## Kurgan (Jan 13, 2010)

Come on Geoff said:


> i went from Y-pipe & AP standard stage 1 tune, to Y-pipe & AP custom tune from Ben. The difference IMHO is simply night & day. Get your self along to a meet & blag a ride.


Excatly what i was saying...


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Firstly, I dont think that a COBB AP Remap will impact your resale value whatsoever, infact you can remove it from the car and sell it seperately to get your money back!

I firmly beleive that it is worth sacrificing a proportion of your warranty, not to say that NISSAN wont still fix the car if it goes wrong, the performance increase is transformational and makes the car much more fun, regardless of how much you use it.

I say, go for it :thumbsup:


----------

